# Streaking Roofs



## JR Roofing (Jul 22, 2011)

_What do you guys think of Atlas putting Scotchgard protector on their shingles? _


----------



## JR Roofing (Jul 22, 2011)

*Scotchgard Protector*



JR Roofing said:


> _What do you guys think of Atlas putting Scotchgard protector on their shingles? _


My Customers are love'n it... sold 6 out of the last 10 leads 3 because of Scotchgard


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

I like Atlas #30, but don't use their shingles. They are not regularly stocked in my area. So what is the Scotch Guard supposed to do for the shingles anyway?

JW


JW Roofing
________________________________
Miami Roofing - Miami Ozone Treatment


----------



## jlarson49 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Streaking roofs*

Basically these Scotchgard shingles help protect the roof from algae growth. Instead of using pressure washing or chemical solutions, which can damage the roof and are usually costly, these shingles have copper granules in them. Copper as well as zinc have proven to prevent fungal growth. A lot of Dallas roofing contractors in my area are using these types of shingles. It really only takes one house to form algae on its roof, and all other houses in the area are susceptible. That's because the algae has spores that are easily dispersed by the wind. So if you see your neighbor's roof is growing algae BEWARE!


----------



## PTurner (Jun 17, 2011)

forget the customers.... i want these on my roof :thumbup:


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Many shingles now have "stain guard" of some sort.

Nickle or zinc keeps it from growing


----------

